# Derelict Uplands Hotel - Great Shelford, Cambridge



## _TCS_ (Sep 25, 2017)

Derelict hotel in Great Shelford. I cover most of what we know of the history of the place in the video - if anyone can add anything else, please do


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 26, 2017)

There's a dedicated thread on this forum for videos only. Your video is okay but a little too much rapid movements with the camera, you need to slow down when panning to give us (the viewer) time to digest what we are seeing.


----------



## Landie_Man (Oct 3, 2017)

Or just produce a proper site report lol


----------

